# Veteran's Day Free Meals During Pandemic



## ClassicRockr (Nov 8, 2020)

For numerous years, we've gone to Denny's or iHop for breakfast and then to either Applebee's or Golden Corral for dinner. Of course, mine has been free. Well, being that we don't want to sit inside a restaurant right now, am wondering if any restaurants will have the same meal, but "Take-Out" for those Veterans who don't want to eat inside.

I've noticed, from an e-mail I got from the VA, that there are restaurants that specifically say "dine-in only" for their free meal. Well, what about those Veterans that would rather do a "Take-Out" than eat at the restaurant. A lot of older Veterans, like myself and older, don't want to trust eating inside. My wife feels the same as I do........"absolutely no way".

And, BTW, if you have one, don't forget to display your American Flag. We have both a large American Flag and a U.S. Navy Flag to hang on our patio. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

If they won't let you eat outside or take it to go...is it worth the risk? If not then I would make other plans. JMO


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2020)

You'd have to ask the individual restaurant.

Maybe, thank God  you don't have to face the issues many veterans do.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

Most places won't do free meals unless they're on site. Nothing free for take aways. Not sure why that is.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 8, 2020)

My attitude is that I think it is a nice gesture that restaurants are offering free meals on Veteran's Day, and I keep in mind that this is purely voluntary on the part of the establishment.  If a particular restaurant does not offer the kind of food I like to eat, or is not offering the food in a way that suits my needs, I simply wouldn't go there.  But I am still glad that they are offering such a meal to veterans.  I have nothing in this to complain about.

There were a lot of years gone by in which we didn't tell people that we were in the service, much less Vietnam.  Then, in recent years, suddenly we were hearing "Thank you for your service" and seeing specials for veterans on Veteran's Day.  It still feels a bit like a Twilight Zone episode to me as if we are suddenly in some alternate universe.  So I say, be grateful that things have changed.  I hope the same kind of change happens for the police in this country, and that it doesn't take nearly as long.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

It's beyond disgrace to sully the reputations of those brave men who fought in Vietnam then come back into the world to wholesale mockery and contempt was the true HELL of war. Where was the thanks for your service then? Shame.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2020)

I wouldn't eat at any of those restaurants offering a free meal normally, so why go on Vet's Day?   My American Legion friends and I would get together and have a spread at the Legion hall after our many Veteran's Day events.  But this year, won't be happening.  Just giving thanks that we are alive and checking in with each other is satisfying enough.


----------



## Chet (Nov 8, 2020)

Takeout might actually be easier than sit-down for vets at a restaurant. Drive up, show your DD form 214, and it's handed through the window. Thanks for the reminder on the flag.


----------

